# name change affidavit



## samme4life (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi All,
I want to clarify a query regarding Skill Assessment via ACS. There is a difference in 
my full name between my NIC and passport. 
NIC : *Kande* Sinhalage ...
Passport : *K* Sinhalage ...

Rest of the name is same in both places. All my certificates and documents have the name as in NIC. My problem is that, do I have to provide name affidavit doc for each and every certificate and document I submit to ACS?

Regards!


----------



## gyan (Mar 3, 2013)

samme4life said:


> Hi All,
> I want to clarify a query regarding Skill Assessment via ACS. There is a difference in
> my full name between my NIC and passport.
> NIC : *Kande* Sinhalage ...
> ...


I believe that preaparing one affidavit should be good to prove that both names belong to you but still take advice from an advocate.


----------



## samme4life (Feb 2, 2014)

One more question regarding name change affidavit. Where should I upload this name change affidavit doc to the ACS in the Skill Assessment? Is it with the other docs related to educational and work experience or will I be provided different place to upload that doc?

Regards!


----------



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

samme4life said:


> One more question regarding name change affidavit. Where should I upload this name change affidavit doc to the ACS in the Skill Assessment? Is it with the other docs related to educational and work experience or will I be provided different place to upload that doc?
> 
> Regards!


I also have the same query where to upload the affidavit for name change (or marriage certificate).Did you manage to find out ? , kindly share it please.


----------



## samme4life (Feb 2, 2014)

Hi TorukMakto,
I prepared an affidavit and attached it with each and every doc I submitted to ACS which had different name from the one mentioned
in the passport.

Regards!


----------



## TorukMakto (Jan 15, 2012)

samme4life said:


> Hi TorukMakto,
> I prepared an affidavit and attached it with each and every doc I submitted to ACS which had different name from the one mentioned
> in the passport.
> 
> Regards!


Thanks Samme4life,

I searched the forum and found that somebody uploaded the affidavit and marriage certificate combined with passport pdf and is successful in getting positive response from ACS so I also did the same.Let's wait for the accessor if he/she feels this is the right approach :fingerscrossed:


----------

